# Der Neue Tiguan Leaked



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

We've all seen it before. A large car company has markets, and subsequently employees, all over the world. And within that large car company there inevitably are secrets, ones that it wants to keep from public eyes. But with so many employees, and so many projects revolving around these secrets — websites to be built, brochures to be printed, etc. — it's difficult to keep everything under wraps. Rarely do we see these issues happen in the home market for an automaker, but it seems that has happened to Volkswagen today.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## Larsmeister32 (Aug 11, 2010)

Those headlights, or something like them with the LED's on the bottom should be on EVERY new VW, very Audi like and flashy


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

looks like a MK6 GTI had sex with a Q5.
But I like it !


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

OMG, please bring us the TDI version 

:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Geez, who knew they were planning to put this face on the tig?


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

That blue one in the back is the one that has me the most curious. I'm wondering if they'll start offering some sort of offroad package that includes the altered front/rear fascias and other various offroading bits. Perhaps it'll be European market only like the Touareg's offroading options (which would be disappointing).


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

As much as I dislike the 6-nose on the Golf (vs GTI-5), I think this looks more proper on the Tiguan than the previous one (which I had to look up, as I've only see 2 IRL  )

The original Tiguan looked *too* much like a jacked-up GTI; this now looks like a baby-Treg / an actual SUV.

Might be interested in driving a used Tiguan 2.0T some day, I believe they did come with manual trans?
I would like AWD but do not see myself affording an Audi ever 

for the right price this could be a good seller, as it looks classy :thumbup:
Has the Tiguan been selling decently in other markets


----------



## Larsmeister32 (Aug 11, 2010)

randomkoreanguy said:


> That blue one in the back is the one that has me the most curious. I'm wondering if they'll start offering some sort of offroad package that includes the altered front/rear fascias and other various offroading bits. Perhaps it'll be European market only like the Touareg's offroading options (which would be disappointing).


Wouldn't be surprising, same reason we dont get the joy of having the latest version of the 'rocco over here, its a beautiful car that I think would be selling well in America. But the higher up's must know something I don't, which is why they are paid the big bucks. . .


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

randomkoreanguy said:


> That blue one in the back is the one that has me the most curious. I'm wondering if they'll start offering some sort of offroad package that includes the altered front/rear fascias and other various offroading bits. Perhaps it'll be European market only like the Touareg's offroading options (which would be disappointing).


That's the Track and Field version that's only a Euro model. Doubt the States will see it.

Considering I have a current Tig, not really feeling it. Doesn't look bad, idk.


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

randomkoreanguy said:


> That blue one in the back is the one that has me the most curious. I'm wondering if they'll start offering some sort of offroad package that includes the altered front/rear fascias and other various offroading bits. Perhaps it'll be European market only like the Touareg's offroading options (which would be disappointing).


They have two versions of the Tiguan in the European market now, the one that we get "brown one" and the off road version that we don't get "blue one". European market has always had the choice between the two, we are not so lucky...

What he said ^


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

capclassicv2 said:


> That's the Track and Field version that's only a Euro model. Doubt the States will see it.





Eurofan4eva said:


> They have two versions of the Tiguan in the European market now, the one that we get "brown one" and the off road version that we don't get "blue one". European market has always had the choice between the two, we are not so lucky...
> 
> What he said ^


Even though that's the probable and predictable outcome for the NA spec version, I'm still holding out hope that VWoA will offer it.  Granted, it's not like a "Trail Rated" Jeep Wrangler Rubicon, but I don't see why it would hurt to offer an offroad package. I always thought we Americans were perceived to really like that sort of thing.  If they offered this package and a TDI engine option, I'm sure it would please a lot of enthusiasts and maybe even change the perception of the Tiguan here (for the better).


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

It does look a lot more like the toureg, i like it , just like the China version. Sucks that i just bought a 2011 lol, its ok i guess, it really does look like its just headlight/grill/bumper change, fenders and hood look identical.... perhaps a headlight/grill/bumper swap would update the "older" ones  wishful thinking, knowing this company im sure they changed more than that


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

randomkoreanguy said:


> Even though that's the probable and predictable outcome for the NA spec version, I'm still holding out hope that VWoA will offer it.


Want my early prediction? I think VW will bring over the facelift and when it's time for the next generation they're going to create an N/A Spec Tiguan that's longer and cheaper. The compact SUV market thinks the current size is too small. However if it's like the Jetta and Passat, the new one might have the TDI engine :thumbup:


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

Would be nice to see DSG in a TDI. It already sounds like a diesel, might as well make it one.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I would be interested in considering the blue one when it's time for a new vehicle. I would not be interested in considering the tan one when it's time for a new vehicle.

Packages and equipment aside, the blue one looks sleeker, sportier, and more modern. The tan one looks... stale with out-of-place headlamp clusters- and it's not the color doing it.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

capclassicv2 said:


> Want my early prediction? I think VW will bring over the facelift and when it's time for the next generation they're going to create an N/A Spec Tiguan that's longer and cheaper. The compact SUV market thinks the current size is too small. However if it's like the Jetta and Passat, the new one might have the TDI engine :thumbup:


I believe the Chinese market Tiguan rides on a stretched platform, so something like this wouldn't honestly surprise me. But that being said, I really think the interior room is not a huge concern. The Tiguan seems to fit into the same niche as the Mini Countryman and Kia Sportage and is similarly priced at certain trim levels. I just think that the TDI version is what people want and VW for some reason isn't giving it to them. I mean, the TDI engine has proven to be a huge sales success. The 2.0T isn't a bad powerplant by any means, but I don't see why they don't offer a TDI variant when people clearly want one. Even though the MPG ratings would be lower in the Tig than say the Golf/Jetta/Passat TDI, they'd still blow all the other CUV's out of the proverbial water.



Dan Halen said:


> I would be interested in considering the blue one when it's time for a new vehicle. I would not be interested in considering the tan one when it's time for a new vehicle.
> 
> Packages and equipment aside, the blue one looks sleeker, sportier, and more modern. The tan one looks... stale with out-of-place headlamp clusters- and it's not the color doing it.


I agree completely, the blue one has an aggressive sportiness to it that the brown one lacks. I personally feel that if I'm going to go after something like the Tiguan (over a standard hatchback like a Golf) then I want the actual sportiness and capability to go with it. I think VW is only appealing to half an audience by offering only the brown one and that puzzles me because the Track and Field version doesn't compete with anything else VW or Audi offers. Maybe it would compete with the redesigned and newly "Trail Rated" Jeep Compass, but who in their right minds would reasonably take a Compass over the Tiguan?

I think if they brought over both (the TDI and the Track and Field package), they'd be able to make the Tiguan really stand out from all the other CUV's.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Larsmeister32 said:


> Those headlights, or something like them with the LED's on the bottom should be on EVERY new VW, very Audi like and flashy


I disagree. :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Anyways though, I'd gladly drive one.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Geez, who knew they were planning to put this face on the tig?


 :laugh:

Yes, the Track & Field has always been different. I, too, would prefer it - but I also think the Tiguan needs to be longer both to be competitive and for me, personally, and I would never buy one without TDI _and_ without AWD. 

VW should have a production line at Tennessee ready _now_ - not in a couple of years. I bet whatever they will produce there 2-3 years from now will target CUVs/SUVs from today (which by then will have long moved on)... the never-ending story. :banghead:


----------

